# My Ross Apollo



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new here and would like to start of by showing my best bike. Its a 1977ish? Ross Apollo. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

anyone alive in here?


----------



## Pedalin Past (Dec 9, 2011)

*Nice Bike!!*

As the song says "Makes an old man wish for younger days."  Keep the kickstand up and enjoy the ride....Paul....


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Haha! Thanks!


----------

